

Ask HN: Whatever happened to P = NP - ajaimk

Whatever happened to P != NP
======
jkempf
In short, it seemed that the proof was flawed at a meta-level -- there were
certain results, such as that k-SAT has different behaviors (or tractability)
at k < 7 and k >= 7, that the proof failed to explain or incorporate.

The consensus was that this was a welcome attempt at answering P ?= NP, but it
wasn't sufficient.

